# Hurt-Marriage ending for fabricated reasons.



## SadOne1974 (Nov 10, 2020)

Hey guys,
Not sure how to get over the hurt my husband has caused me over false accusations of cheating and moving out without telling me. (see prior post). I love him so much still and I just can seem to face the fact that we are divorcing. Papers have been filed, and I'm told 3-4 months in the state of NJ. I just still cannot believe this has happened when there is no reason for it. We were happy or at least I was. My sisters keep saying that we always looked so happy together. We always got along very well.. no issues.. I am in disbelief still and it's been months.

I'm devastated he believes that I have cheated when in fact I did not.. not in any way shape or form. I've always been failthful. I just don't know why this is happening to me. Do I try harder? I told him that I would be willing to do whatever type of therapy is needed for his issues etc.... no response from him..

How do I get over the Hurt and move on.. ? I've decided that if this doesn't work out I'm done with relationships.....I'm in my 30's but I'm am in love with my husband.. there is no one else for me. This may be more of a rant, but any suggestions on how to move forward will help.. thank you.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

I'm SO sorry you are going through this!!! 
The only way to get through it is to keep moving forward. You are going to go through a process of grief that is completely natural, and the best thing to do is to just accept that you are going to hurt and feel a deep sense of loss for awhile, and give yourself the space and time to heal your heart.

I would suggest that you find a counselor to talk to, and have you ever done any journaling? It can be VERY beneficial for helping you cope and process loss like this.

Also, keep posting on here...you will get varied and differing responses, but they are always valuable, even if you don't agree with all of them. 

Hang in there, and be kind to yourself!!! You will be ok and get through this!


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

For whatever reason, he doesn’t want the marriage. Unfortunately, you’ll never really know why so you have to focus on you now. It will take time for you to completely move on but you will. I had a journal that I put stuff in that related to my future life — especially lists of things I had to do and hoped to do and needed to do and wanted to do. I also had paint chips and fabric samples for the day off in the future that I would actually care about that. 

In the meantime, I took life a minute at a time. One day I realized things were gradually getting better. Every day I could see a little more improvement. It took awhile but I finally got to the point that I looked forward to my life. So will you. It’s painful to love someone who no longer loves you. And it can seem like the end of the world. But it isn’t. You’ll see.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

SadOne1974 said:


> How do I get over the Hurt and move on.. ? I've decided that if this doesn't work out I'm done with relationships.....I'm in my 30's but I'm am in love with my husband.. there is no one else for me.


Don't chain yourself to these thoughts. 

In a way, it's a bit like your husband is doing with his fixed idea that you've cheated, that he just can't let go of. You need to learn not to be quite so definite.


----------

